# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  لعن الله من شبه الانسان بالحيوان .. حديث؟

## راجية الفردوس الأعلى

قرأت لبعضهم " قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم (( لعن الله من شبه الانسان بالحيوان )) " من أورد هذا الحديث ؟ وهل يثبت ؟

----------


## راجية الفردوس الأعلى

تصحيح : من أخرج هذا الحديث

----------


## أبو بكر العروي

وفقك الله..
لست أدري إن كان ما كتبتِ أثراً، ولكن الأصول تعارضه إذ ثبت عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم تشبيه بعض أعمال البشر بأفعال الحيوان وهذا كحديث ابن عباس المتفق عليه، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم "العائد في هبته كالكلب يقيء ثم يعود في قيئه " وحديث عبد الله بن عمر الذي في البخاري وغيره :" إنما الناس كإبل المائة لا تكاد تجد فيها راحلة" وغيره كثير. 
ولعل القائل يريد تحريم التنابز والشتم وهذا كقول السابّ "ياكلب" و" يا حمار" أجلكم الله.
وتشبيهات التنزيل العزيز معروفة ولم أوردها لئلا يعترضَ معترض فيقول : الله يفعل ما يشاء، وهو لايُسأل عمّا يفعل، فكما يليق بالله تعالى أن يقسم بمخلوقاته، لا ينبغي لنا نحن أن نقسم منها بشيء.
هذا من الناحية العقلية، أما من الناحية الإسنادية الحديثية فليس لي بهذا الخبر علم ولعل الإخوان يطلعونا على شيئ فنستفيد منهم. 
والله أعلم

----------


## راجية الفردوس الأعلى

ماشاءالله إجابة موفقه ، شكر الله لك 

وأنا في الحقيقة وقع في قلبي بعد قراءته أنه موضوع ، وضعه بعضهم لنصرة نفسه بإيراد مثل هذا الحديث لإيقاع خصمه في الإثم المذكور ، ومحل إيراده يُشعر بذلك ، حيث أورده رداً على من سب مجموعه كبيرة من الناس( وهو منهم ) بتشبيهيها بإحدى الحيوانات ، ولم يذكر سنداً ولا صحابياً ولا حتى من أخرجه أو أورده من أصحاب الكتب ، 
لكن طبعاً لا يمكنني أن أحكم عليه بالوضع لأجل هذا الذي شعرته فقط  ،

ولعل بعض الإخوة يفيدونا في حال هذا " الحديث " أكثر .

وبالمناسبة .. الذي أعرفه في هذا الباب ( سب الإنسان بتشبيهه بالحيوان ) أنه ذُكِر عن بعض السلف رضي الله عنهم : لا يقل أحدكم " يا حمار " يا خنزير ! " فيقول الله له يوم القيامة " أريتَني خلقته خنزيراً أو حماراً ؟! " أو كلام قريب من هذا .

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

هذا حديث لم أجده في كتب السنة و هو معارض لقوله تعالى :

﴿ وَاتْلُ عَلَيْهِمْ نَبَأَ الَّذِي آَتَيْنَاهُ آَيَاتِنَا فَانْسَلَخَ مِنْهَا فَأَتْبَعَهُ الشَّيْطَانُ فَكَانَ مِنَ الْغَاوِينَ (175) وَلَوْ شِئْنَا لَرَفَعْنَاهُ بِهَا وَلَكِنَّهُ أَخْلَدَ إِلَى الْأَرْضِ وَاتَّبَعَ هَوَاهُ فَمَثَلُهُ كَمَثَلِ الْكَلْبِ إِنْ تَحْمِلْ عَلَيْهِ يَلْهَثْ أَوْ تَتْرُكْهُ يَلْهَثْ ذَلِكَ مَثَلُ الْقَوْمِ الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِآَيَاتِنَا فَاقْصُصِ الْقَصَصَ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ (176)﴾ سورة الأعراف

و لقوله تعالى :﴿ مَثَلُ الَّذِينَ حُمِّلُوا التَّوْرَاةَ ثُمَّ لَمْ يَحْمِلُوهَا كَمَثَلِ الْحِمَارِ يَحْمِلُ أَسْفَارًا بِئْسَ مَثَلُ الْقَوْمِ الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِآَيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ لَا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ ﴾( الجمعة : 5 )

و الله أعلم

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> وبالمناسبة .. الذي أعرفه في هذا الباب ( سب الإنسان بتشبيهه بالحيوان ) أنه ذُكِر عن بعض السلف رضي الله عنهم : لا يقل أحدكم " يا حمار " يا خنزير ! " فيقول الله له يوم القيامة " أريتَني خلقته خنزيراً أو حماراً ؟! " أو كلام قريب من هذا .


بل من قال لأخيه مثل هذه الألفاظ التي فيها من السب والشتم: يؤدب ويعزر، كما قرره الفقهاء رحمهم الله.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> وبالمناسبة .. الذي أعرفه في هذا الباب ( سب الإنسان بتشبيهه بالحيوان ) أنه ذُكِر عن بعض السلف رضي الله عنهم : لا يقل أحدكم " يا حمار " يا خنزير ! " فيقول الله له يوم القيامة " أريتَني خلقته خنزيراً أو حماراً ؟! " أو كلام قريب من هذا .


بل من قال لأخيه مثل هذه الألفاظ التي فيها من السب والشتم: يؤدب ويعزر، كما قرره الفقهاء رحمهم الله.
قال شيخ الإسلام قدس الله روحه كما في مختصر الفتاوى لبدر الدين البعلي ص 578 ( ط الفقي ) : ومن قال : الله أكبر عليك . فهو من نحو الدعاء عليه ، فإن لم يكن بحق ولا كان ظالما له ، يستحق الانتصار منه لذلك ؛ إما بمثل قوله ، وإما بتعزيزه . 
وقال رحمه الله ـ كما في الفروع 10 / 119 ، والإنصاف 10 / 189 : وقوله: الله أكبر عليك ، كالدعاء عليه وشتمه بغير فرية ، نحو : يا كلب . فله قوله له أو تعزيره ، ولو لعنه فهل له أن يلعنه؟ ينبني على جواز لعنه المعين .

http://majles.alukah.net/t134093/

----------

